# Just wanted to introduce myself



## raven.marri (Feb 2, 2013)

Hello everyone,

My name is Raven and I have been looking for a writers forum so I can communicate with other writers, get opinions and generally learn more from the world of writing.

I live in the UK and have always loved writing, developing characters and everything creative that goes with it.

Thanks in advance for welcoming me to the forum :joyous:


----------



## Potty (Feb 2, 2013)

> get opinions



I'm full of these!

Hi and welcome fellow UK dweller!


----------



## Staff Deployment (Feb 2, 2013)

raven.marri said:


> get opinions



Ice hockey is the best sport
Field hockey is the worst sport

Welcome to the site


----------



## Ariel (Feb 2, 2013)

Hi, welcome.


----------



## Nickie (Feb 2, 2013)

Hello there Raven, and welcome to the forums!


----------



## tepelus (Feb 2, 2013)

Hello, and welcome!


----------



## Pluralized (Feb 3, 2013)

Hi Raven, and welcome.


----------



## Trilby (Feb 3, 2013)

Hi Raven, welcome on board.


----------



## Lamprocles (Feb 4, 2013)

raven.marri said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> My name is Raven and I have been looking for a writers forum so I can communicate with other writers, get opinions and generally learn more from the world of writing.
> 
> ...



Just joined myself a few days ago - first thing I noticed is the immense amount of tips, creativity and activity going on - at all times! I'm not sure if any other writing forum can measure up to the writing prowess of this forum. I'm just starting off as well, looking forward to participating in the monthly competitions! 

Welcome to the forums!


----------



## Gumby (Feb 4, 2013)

Welcome to the site, Raven. 

Once you join WF, you'll say 'nevermore' to all other writing forums. (sorry, couldn't resist)


----------



## Kira1965 (Feb 6, 2013)

Welcome! This looks like a very cool place to be, dontcha think?
:flower:
KIRA


----------



## Hemlock (Feb 6, 2013)

:cat: Welcome to the dungeon, raven.marri. Enjoy your stay!


----------



## ttts (Feb 7, 2013)

I just joined too!! I don't mean to impose on someone else's thread, but I was just wondering. Why are there the words "Ink Blot" underneath my name? Is that like a ranking or something? :-s


----------



## Lewdog (Feb 7, 2013)

There are so many new people to harass...I mean help.


----------



## Segrotlo (Feb 7, 2013)

Hello raven.



> Thanks in advance for welcoming me to the forum



I must admit that I am intrigued by your clairvoyance - how did you know that you would be welcomed, and yet, you have indeed been welcomed. 

Well played raven...


----------

